# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կենցաղ > Մայրության անկյուն >  20 ատամիկ

## Cassiopeia

Շատ հետաքրքիր է մայրերի կարծիքը.Քանի՞ տարեկանից պետք է մաքրել երեխայի ատամները։ Ատամնաբույժները տարբեր կարծիքի են՝ սկսել կամ 2-ից, կամ 4-ից։ 
Ըստ իս, ամենաճիշտ տարիքը 2.5-ից սկսելն է։ Սակայն այլ խնդիր է առաջ գալիս. ինչպե՞ս համոզել երեխային մաքրել ատամները։ 

Հ.Գ. Մեր անօգուտ փորձից. բազմաթիվ անգամ Կորյունը տեսել է, թե ո՞նց ենք մենք մաքրում ատամները։ Ունի իր մանկական գեղեցիկ խոզանակն ու ելակի համով հաճելի մածուկը։ Բայց մինչ օրս գործը մածուկը խոզանակին քսելուց էն կողմ չի անցել։ Հենց խոզանակը մոտեցնում ենք բերանին, միանգամից հրաժարվում է մաքրելուց։

Հ.Հ.Գ. Ինչո՞ւ 20 ատամիկ, որովհետև երեխաների կաթնատամները 32-ի փոխարեն քսանն են։

----------


## Գեա

ընդհանրապես թույլատրվում է այն տարիքից , երբ երեխան կարողանում է թքել, այսինքն, երբ երեխան սկսում է գիտակցել , որ պետք է ոչ թե կուլ տալ մածուկը այլ այն դուրս թքել բերանից:Դրա համար էլ տարբեր գրականության մեջ տարբեր տարիքներ է նշվում :Հոգեբանները ասում են , որ այնպետք է սկսել խաղի ձևով և ոչ մի դեպքում չպարտադրել:Եթե երեխան խոզանակը բերանը չի տանում նշանակում է , ներքին վախ կամ անհանգստություն ունի ու դեռ իրեն պատրաստ չի զգում :

----------

Albus (08.10.2011), Ariadna (08.10.2011), Cassiopeia (08.10.2011), E-la Via (08.10.2011), Lusinamara (08.10.2011), Renata (13.10.2011), VisTolog (08.10.2011), Ուլուանա (09.10.2011)

----------


## ivy

Իմ կարծիքով, հենց երեխան իրար կողքի երկու ատամիկ հանի ծնողը ինքը պիտի սկսի մաքրել դրանք՝ օգտագործելով փոքր խոզանակ և մանկական մածուկ (չնչին քանակի), որը կուլ տալը վնաս չի: Էդպիսով բալիկը քիչ-քիչ կսովորի ատամ մաքրելու ձևին ու ռիտուալին: Մի օր հենց ինքը արդեն կուզի խոզանակը սեփական թաթիկներով բռնել ու կատարել կախարդական գործողությունները:  :Smile:

----------

Arpine (09.10.2011), Cassiopeia (02.02.2013), Kita (09.10.2011), Renata (13.10.2011), Ուլուանա (09.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Իմ կարծիքով, հենց երեխան իրար կողքի երկու ատամիկ հանի ծնողը ինքը պիտի սկսի մաքրել դրանք՝ օգտագործելով փոքր խոզանակ և մանկական մածուկ (չնչին քանակի), որը կուլ տալը վնաս չի: Էդպիսով բալիկը քիչ-քիչ կսովորի ատամ մաքրելու ձևին ու ռիտուալին: Մի օր հենց ինքը արդեն կուզի խոզանակը սեփական թաթիկներով բռնել ու կատարել կախարդական գործողությունները:


*ivy* , իսկ որպես հոգեբան ինչ խաղեր կառաջարկեիք երկու տարեկան երեխային համոզելու ու հետաքրքրելու համար:Ինչ վերաբերում է իրար կողքի երկու ատամիկ հանելուց հետո ատամները մաքրելու գործին ձեռնամուխ լինելուն , կուզեի  ասել , որ ցավոք կամ բարեբախտաբար դա չի կարելի , որովհետև սովորաբար առաջին կաթնատամների ծկլթումը լինում  է 6-8 ամսեկանում , իսկ ատամի նույնիսկ ամենալավ մածուկը այդ տարիքում օգտագործել չի կարելի:Այդ տարիքում երեխան նոր նոր սկսում է փորձել հավելյալ սնունդը ու նրա փխրուն առողջության համար դա մեծ փորձություն կլինի: :Smile:

----------


## ivy

> *ivy* , իսկ որպես հոգեբան ինչ խաղեր կառաջարկեիք երկու տարեկան երեխային համոզելու ու հետաքրքրելու համար:*Ինչ վերաբերում է իրար կողքի երկու ատամիկ հանելուց հետո ատամները մաքրելու գործին ձեռնամուխ լինելուն , կուզեի  ասել , որ ցավոք կամ բարեբախտաբար դա չի կարելի , որովհետև սովորաբար առաջին կաթնատամների ծկլթումը լինում  է 6-8 ամսեկանում , իսկ ատամի նույնիսկ ամենալավ մածուկը այդ տարիքում օգտագործել չի կարելի:Այդ տարիքում երեխան նոր նոր սկսում է փորձել հավելյալ սնունդը ու նրա փխրուն առողջության համար դա մեծ փորձություն կլինի:*


Համաձայն չեմ. դա ոչ միայն կարելի է, այլև խրախուսվում է: Ատամի մանկական մածուկներ կան, որոնք ոչ մի վնաս չեն ներկայացնում, իսկ եթե այնուամենայնիվ վախ կա քիմիական տարրերի հանդեպ, կարելի է մաքրել առանց մածուկի՝ միայն խոզանակով: 
Ես մսուրում եմ աշխատել ու մի տարեկան չբոլորած բոլոր երեխաներն էլ մաքրում էին ատամները, ոմանք՝ ինքնուրույն, ոմանք՝ մեր օգնությամբ: Ես միայն կողմ եմ դրան: Անձնական հիգիենային պետք է սովորեցնել հանրավորինս շուտ՝ չսպասելով «ճիշտ տարիքին»:

Մանկական խաղերի մասին հարցը չհասկացա: Կոնկրետ ի՞նչ համոզելուն ու հետաքրքրելուն է խոսքը վերաբերվում:

----------

Cassiopeia (02.02.2013), Kita (09.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

խոսքը ատամները մաքրելու հետ կապված խաղերին է վերաբերում:
Այվի ջան չգիտեմ ինչպես Գերմանիայում ,մեզ մոտ ես նման մածուկներ չեմ տեսել  ու անկեղծ ասած ոչ մի կերպ չեմ էլ պատկերացնում , թե 6-8ամսական երեխայի 2 ատամիկը ինչպես  կարելի է մաքրել:Նույնիսկ այդ տարիքի համար նախատեսված  հիգիենիկ պարագաների մեջ համապատասխան խոզանակ չեմ տեսել:Սանր, տարբեր կոշտության սպունգներ, տեսել եմ բայց այդ տարիքի համար նախատեսված խոզանակ երբեք չեմ հանդիպել , ու նաև գրականության մեջ չեմ հանդիպել էդ ինֆորմացիան:Զարմացա:

----------


## ivy

> խոսքը ատամները մաքրելու հետ կապված խաղերին է վերաբերում:
> Այվի ջան չգիտեմ ինչպես Գերմանիայում ,մեզ մոտ ես նման մածուկներ չեմ տեսել  ու անկեղծ ասած ոչ մի կերպ չեմ էլ պատկերացնում , թե 6-8ամսական երեխայի 2 ատամիկը ինչպես  կարելի է մաքրել:Նույնիսկ այդ տարիքի համար նախատեսված  հիգիենիկ պարագաների մեջ համապատասխան խոզանակ չեմ տեսել:Սանր, տարբեր կոշտության սպունգներ, տեսել եմ բայց այդ տարիքի համար նախատեսված խոզանակ երբեք չեմ հանդիպել , ու նաև գրականության մեջ չեմ հանդիպել էդ ինֆորմացիան:Զարմացա:


Ամեն երեխա ի ծնե ունի սովորելու հակում, նորը իմանալու մղում: Ատամները մաքրելն էլ «նոր փորձ»-ի մեջ է մտնում, ոչ թե մի բան, որը պիտի համոզես: Հենց դրա համար էլ ինչքան շուտ սկսես երեխային անձնական հիգիենային սովորեցնել, էնքան հեշտ կլինի, որովհետև էդ նորը իմանալու-փորձելու հանդեպ հակումը դեռ ուժեղ է վաղ հասակում: Հատուկ խաղեր, հնարքներ պետք էլ չեն: Միայն արժի երեխայի հետ ամեն անգամ ուտելուց հետո «ատամ մաքրելու» փոքր ռիտուալ անել: Կարելի է երգեր հնարել ու ընթացքում երգել, օրինակ.

Առաջ-հետ, հետ-առաջ
Իսկ հետո էլ՝ ձախ ու աջ
Մին էլ վար, մին էլ վեր
Մաքրտում ենք ատամներ
_(ցանցառիկ էքսպրոմտ)_

Ինչ վերաբերվում է ատամ մաքրելու զուտ ընթացքին, ապա ոչ ոք չի էլ սպասում, որ մի քանի ամսեկանի երկու ատամը դնես ու կարգին խոզանակես: Ընդամենը կարելի է կամաց-կամաց սկսել սովորույթը՝ «ուտել-խոզանակ-ատամ»-ի մասին գաղափարը ներմուծելով պստոյի կյանքի մեջ:  :Smile:

----------

armen9494 (12.12.2011), Arpine (09.10.2011), Kita (09.10.2011), Renata (13.10.2011), Ուլուանա (09.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Ամեն երեխա ի ծնե ունի սովորելու հակում, նորը իմանալու մղում: Ատամները մաքրելն էլ «նոր փորձ»-ի մեջ է մտնում, ոչ թե մի բան, որը պիտի համոզես: Հենց դրա համար էլ ինչքան շուտ սկսես երեխային անձնական հիգիենային սովորեցնել, էնքան հեշտ կլինի, որովհետև էդ նորը իմանալու-փորձելու հանդեպ հակումը դեռ ուժեղ է վաղ հասակում: Հատուկ խաղեր, հնարքներ պետք էլ չեն: Միայն արժի երեխայի հետ ամեն անգամ ուտելուց հետո «ատամ մաքրելու» փոքր ռիտուալ անել: Կարելի է երգեր հնարել ու ընթացքում երգել, օրինակ.
> 
> Առաջ-հետ, հետ-առաջ
> Իսկ հետո էլ՝ ձախ ու աջ
> Մին էլ վար, մին էլ վեր
> Մաքրտում ենք ատամներ
> _(ցանցառիկ էքսպրոմտ)_
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերվում է ատամ մաքրելու զուտ ընթացքին, ապա ոչ ոք չի էլ սպասում, որ մի քանի ամսեկանի երկու ատամը դնես ու կարգին խոզանակես: Ընդամենը կարելի է կամաց-կամաց սկսել սովորույթը՝ «ուտել-խոզանակ-ատամ»-ի մասին գաղափարը ներմուծելով պստոյի կյանքի մեջ:


 ցանցառիկ էքսպրոմտդ դուրս շատ եկավ, այսինքն այն , որ երեխայի խնամքի հարցում խաղերը կամ նման բաները կարելի է  հորինել , և դա կարելի է անել ճանաչելով երեխային , հաշվի առնելով նրա տրամադրությունը:Իսկ հիմա ասեմ իբրև մանկաբույժ, վեց ամսականից երեխային նման ռետուալին սովորեցնելը լրիվ անիմաստ է ,նրա մոտ այդ տարիքում  խնամքի հետ կապված պայմանական ռեֆլեքս զարգանալ չի կարող,երեխային չարչարելուց բացի ոչ մի օգուտ չի լինի:ու դա միֆ է, թե դա հետագայում կօգնի , որ երեխան ավելի հեշտ տանի ասենք երկու տարեկանում ատամները ամեն օր մաքրելու ձանձրալի  արարողությանը:Այդ տարիքում նոր նոր սկսում են մարել նորածնային ռեֆլեքսները: Ոչ մի մանկաբուժական գրականության մեջ(ոչ ռուսախոս , ոչ անգլիախոս)  չեմ հանդիպել այն ինֆորմացիային, որ վեց, յոթ , ութ ամսականում  նոր ծկլթած ատամը կարելի է կամ պետք է մաքրել, թեկուզ միայն խոզանակով:Ասեմ ավելին, այդ տարիքում ատամներին ոչ համապատասխան փափկության խոզանակ քսելը վտանգավոր  է, ատամի էմալը այդ տարիքում դեռ փուխր է, ու չկա համապատասխան փափկության խոզանակ ,որ այն չվնասի,էլ չեմ ասում լնդերի մասին, մնում է բամբակը, որը բերան մտցնել կարծում եմ չի կարելի:
 Միակ բանը , որ ծնողը պետք է անի, երեխային պրոֆիլակտիկ դոզաներով կալցիումի , ֆտորի պրեպարատներ տալն է ու ռախիտի դեմ պրոֆիլակտիկան ճիշտ ժամանակին իրականացնելը:Ընդ որում , եթե ուզում եք, որ ձեր երեխան ունենա ամուր ատամներ , նշված միկրոէլեմենտների կիրառումը սկսեք  արդեն հղիության ժամանակ,ասեմ որ ատամների սաղմնադրումը, ոսկրային համակարգի հետ ,սկսվում է ներարգանդային կյանքի երրորդ ամսից,հենց այդ  ժամանակ կարելի է ստանալ միկրոէլեմենտների համապատասխան պրոֆ կուրսը, այն կարելի է կրկնել երեսուներկու շաբաթականից հետո:
ՀԳ զարմանալի է , որ Գերմանիայում  ատամների մաքրելու գործը դրված է մանկապարտեզի աշխատողի ուսերին, ինչքան գիտեմ,աշխարհում դեռ չեն փոխվել ատամնաբույժների  ընդհանուր խորհուրդները առա այն , որ ատամները  պետք է մաքրել  օրը երկու անգամ , առավոտյան քնից արթնանալուց հետո, և երեկոյան քնելուց առաջ:

----------


## Kita

> ՀԳ զարմանալի է , որ Գերմանիայում  ատամների մաքրելու գործը դրված է մանկապարտեզի աշխատողի ուսերին, ինչքան գիտեմ,աշխարհում դեռ չեն փոխվել ատամնաբույժների  ընդհանուր խորհուրդները առա այն , որ ատամները  պետք է մաքրել  օրը երկու անգամ , առավոտյան քնից արթնանալուց հետո, և երեկոյան քնելուց առաջ:


Ընդհանրապես խրախուսվում է, որ ամեն ուտելուց հետո ատամները լվացվեն գոլ ջրով խոզանակի օգնությամբ կամ չնչին ատամի մածուկով նաև :Smile:  Էտ իմ 3 ատամնաբույժներն էլ միշտ խոռշրհուրդ են տվել:

----------

ivy (09.10.2011)

----------


## ivy

> ցանցառիկ էքսպրոմտդ դուրս շատ եկավ, այսինքն այն , որ երեխայի խնամքի հարցում խաղերը կամ նման բաները կարելի է  հորինել , և դա կարելի է անել ճանաչելով երեխային , հաշվի առնելով նրա տրամադրությունը:Իսկ հիմա ասեմ իբրև մանկաբույժ, վեց ամսականից երեխային նման ռետուալին սովորեցնելը լրիվ անիմաստ է ,նրա մոտ այդ տարիքում  խնամքի հետ կապված պայմանական ռեֆլեքս զարգանալ չի կարող,երեխային չարչարելուց բացի ոչ մի օգուտ չի լինի:ու դա միֆ է, թե դա հետագայում կօգնի , որ երեխան ավելի հեշտ տանի ասենք երկու տարեկանում ատամները ամեն օր մաքրելու ձանձրալի  արարողությանը:Այդ տարիքում նոր նոր սկսում են մարել նորածնային ռեֆլեքսները: Ոչ մի մանկաբուժական գրականության մեջ(ոչ ռուսախոս , ոչ անգլիախոս)  չեմ հանդիպել այն ինֆորմացիային, որ վեց, յոթ , ութ ամսականում  նոր ծկլթած ատամը կարելի է կամ պետք է մաքրել, թեկուզ միայն խոզանակով:Ասեմ ավելին, այդ տարիքում ատամներին ոչ համապատասխան փափկության խոզանակ քսելը վտանգավոր  է, ատամի էմալը այդ տարիքում դեռ փուխր է, ու չկա համապատասխան փափկության խոզանակ ,որ այն չվնասի,էլ չեմ ասում լնդերի մասին, մնում է բամբակը, որը բերան մտցնել կարծում եմ չի կարելի:
>  Միակ բանը , որ ծնողը պետք է անի, երեխային պրոֆիլակտիկ դոզաներով կալցիումի , ֆտորի պրեպարատներ տալն է ու ռախիտի դեմ պրոֆիլակտիկան ճիշտ ժամանակին իրականացնելը:Ընդ որում , եթե ուզում եք, որ ձեր երեխան ունենա ամուր ատամներ , նշված միկրոէլեմենտների կիրառումը սկսեք  արդեն հղիության ժամանակ,ասեմ որ ատամների սաղմնադրումը, ոսկրային համակարգի հետ ,սկսվում է ներարգանդային կյանքի երրորդ ամսից,հենց այդ  ժամանակ կարելի է ստանալ միկրոէլեմենտների համապատասխան պրոֆ կուրսը, այն կարելի է կրկնել երեսուներկու շաբաթականից հետո:
> ՀԳ զարմանալի է , որ Գերմանիայում  ատամների մաքրելու գործը դրված է մանկապարտեզի աշխատողի ուսերին, ինչքան գիտեմ,աշխարհում դեռ չեն փոխվել ատամնաբույժների  ընդհանուր խորհուրդները առա այն , որ ատամները  պետք է մաքրել  օրը երկու անգամ , առավոտյան քնից արթնանալուց հետո, և երեկոյան քնելուց առաջ:


Գեա, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ գրականություն ես կարդացել, բայց իմ ասածը անձնական հորինվածք չի: 
«Մանկապարտեզի աշխատողի ուսերին դրվածը» խիստ է ասված: Ատամները արժի մարքել ամեն անգամ ուտելուց հետո (երևի դա էլ չես հանդիպել գրականության մեջ): Եվ քանի որ երեխան մսուր-մանկապարտեզում իր ճաշիկներն ունի, ապա պարզ է, որ էնտեղ էլ պիտի լվա ատամները:
Ի դեպ, մեզ երկու ամիսը մեկ ատամնաբույժ էր այցելում և երեխաներին պատմում ատամներ լվալու մասին, ցույց տալիս, թե ոնց լվանալ՝ մեծ պլաստմասե ատամնաշարի վրա: Բացի դրանից, մանկական խոզանակներ ու մածուկ բաժանում, ներառյալ՝ մսուրի երեխաներին:

----------

Kita (09.10.2011)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մի ատամնաբուժ ծանոթ ունեմ՝ կնոջս զարմուհու ամուսինը: Մի անգամ, երբ դեռ Հասմիկը մի տարեկան չկար, հարցրեց արդյո՞ք երեխայի ատամները մաքրում ենք, ինձ թվաց մասնագիտական հումոր ա անում :LOL:  Ասեցի որ ոչ միայն մաքրում ենք, այլ նաև պատրաստվում ենք տանել իր մոտ ատամնաքարերը հեռացնելու: Ինքն էլ ձեն չհանեց:
Էս վերջերս իմացանք, որ մարդը լուրջ էր ասում ու իրենք իրենց աղջկա (8 ամսական) ատամները մաքրում են  :Pardon: 

Հաջորդ հանդիպմանը աչքիս խորանամ հետը էդ թեմայով  :Pardon:

----------

Freeman (09.10.2011), ivy (09.10.2011), Kita (09.10.2011), Renata (13.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Գեա, չգիտեմ՝ ինչ գրականություն ես կարդացել, բայց իմ ասածը անձնական հորինվածք չի: 
> «Մանկապարտեզի աշխատողի ուսերին դրվածը» խիստ է ասված: Ատամները արժի մարքել ամեն անգամ ուտելուց հետո (երևի դա էլ չես հանդիպել գրականության մեջ): Եվ քանի որ երեխան մսուր-մանկապարտեզում իր ճաշիկներն ունի, ապա պարզ է, որ էնտեղ էլ պիտի լվա ատամները:
> Ի դեպ, մեզ երկու ամիսը մեկ ատամնաբույժ էր այցելում և երեխաներին պատմում ատամներ լվալու մասին, ցույց տալիս, թե ոնց լվանալ՝ մեծ պլաստմասե ատամնաշարի վրա: Բացի դրանից, մանկական խոզանակներ ու մածուկ բաժանում, ներառյալ՝ մսուրի երեխաներին:


Այվի  ես բացարձակ ոչ բանավիճելու ցանկություն ունեմ , ոչ վիրավորելու  ոչ էլ վիրավորվելու:Գրականությունը  մասնագիտական  է , ուղղված մասնագետ մանկաբույժներին, որոնք էլ իրականում  փոքրիկների խնամքի հենց առաջին խորհրդատուն են դառնում :Ինչ վերաբերում է ամեն ուտելուց հետո ատամները խոզանակով լվանալուն, այո դա էլ չեմ հանդիպել , ատամնաբույժներն էլ խորհուրդ են տալիս գոլ ջրով բերանի ողողումները , և պնդում , որ ատամները հաճախակի խոզանակելը այն էլ մածուկով վնասում է ատամների էմալն, երևի  այդ կարծիքն ու մոտեցումն էլ  քեզ համար է անծանոթ:Շատ լավ է , որ ձեր մանկապարտեզ  երկու ամիսը  մեկ ատամնաբույժ է գալիս ու խորհուրդներ է տալիս երեխաներին , երանի  դա մեր մոտ էլ արվեր , բայց թեմայից չշեղվեմ ,  6-8 ամսեկան երեխան , ոչ մի կերպ չի կարող ատամնաբույժի լեկցիաները լսի , ֆիզիոլոգիան թույլ չի տալիս, նշանակում է երեխաները գոնե 2-2,5 տարեկան են:
ՀԳԱնկեղծ ասած ես քո գրածների հետ համաձայն եմ , նույնիսկ այն պահով , որ եթե ծնողը այդքան  մանրակրկիտ է թող  երեխայի ատամները մաքրի ամեն ուտելուց հետո, բայց դա  չպետք է անել 6 ամսականից:
  ի դեպ ինչ ասել է մսուրի երեխաներ?դա որ տարիքն է Գերմանիայում ???

----------


## ivy

> Այվի  ես բացարձակ ոչ բանավիճելու ցանկություն ունեմ , ոչ վիրավորելու  ոչ էլ վիրավորվելու:


Իբր թե ես եմ էդ ցանկությամբ վառվում...
Ինձնից կարծիք էր հասնում, հայտնեցի: Համապատասխան գրականությունն էլ լիքն է:

----------


## Ուլուանա

Մոտ երկու ամիս առաջ, երբ Հայաստանում էի, մեր ատամնաբույժին հարցրինք՝ արդյոք մեր վեց–յոթ ամսական երեխայի մի քանի ատամներն ինչ–որ կերպ մաքրելու կարիք կա, ասաց, որ ատամները խնամել պետք է դրանց դուրս գալուց անմիջապես հետո արդեն, միայն թե ոչ խոզանակով ու մածուկով։ Ասաց, որ ամեն անգամ երեխայի ուտելուց հետո մենք մատներս թրջենք, մի թեթև էլ աղ քսենք վրան ու դրանով շփենք երեխայի ատամները։ Ինձ որ խելքին մոտիկ է թվում, չգիտեմ։ Իսկ խոզանակի՝ էմալը քայքայելու մասին ես էլ եմ լսել։ Ի դեպ, մի ծանոթ բնաբույժ էլ ժամանակին նույն պատճառով խորհուրդ էր տվել ատամները խոզանակով մաքրելուց հրաժարվել՝ փոխարենը աղով մաքրելով, մի թեթև էլ ձեթ քսելով։ Ասեմ, որ ահագին ժամանակ էդպես մաքրել եմ ու ահագին գոհ էի։ Ուղղակի մի քիչ ավելի ջանջալ է, դրա համար հավես չեմ անում միշտ։ Չնայած երբեմն մտածում եմ գոնե մասամբ նորից էդ միջոցին վերադառնալու մասին։

----------

Renata (13.10.2011), Գեա (09.10.2011)

----------


## Գեա

> Մոտ երկու ամիս առաջ, երբ Հայաստանում էի, մեր ատամնաբույժին հարցրինք՝ արդյոք մեր վեց–յոթ ամսական երեխայի մի քանի ատամներն ինչ–որ կերպ մաքրելու կարիք կա, ասաց, որ ատամները խնամել պետք է դրանց դուրս գալուց անմիջապես հետո արդեն, միայն թե ոչ խոզանակով ու մածուկով։ Ասաց, որ ամեն անգամ երեխայի ուտելուց հետո մենք մատներս թրջենք, մի թեթև էլ աղ քսենք վրան ու դրանով շփենք երեխայի ատամները։ Ինձ որ խելքին մոտիկ է թվում, չգիտեմ։ Իսկ խոզանակի՝ էմալը քայքայելու մասին ես էլ եմ լսել։ Ի դեպ, մի ծանոթ բնաբույժ էլ ժամանակին նույն պատճառով խորհուրդ էր տվել ատամները խոզանակով մաքրելուց հրաժարվել՝ փոխարենը աղով մաքրելով, մի թեթև էլ ձեթ քսելով։ Ասեմ, որ ահագին ժամանակ էդպես մաքրել եմ ու ահագին գոհ էի։ Ուղղակի մի քիչ ավելի ջանջալ է, դրա համար հավես չեմ անում միշտ։ Չնայած երբեմն մտածում եմ գոնե մասամբ նորից էդ միջոցին վերադառնալու մասին։


 աղով մաքրելը շատ ցուցված է , միայն չգիտեմ արդյոք կարելի է մինչև մեկ տարեկան երեխաներին այդ միջոցի կիրառումը , որովհետև ըստ ցուցումների  մինչև մեկ տարեկան երեխայի սննդակարգից պետք է բացառել ինչպես շաքարավազը այնպես էլ կերակրի աղը:իսկ ատամը մաքրելու դեպքում մի տեսակ աղի քանակը կոնտրոլի տակ պահելը դժվար կլինի, թեև իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքով եթե հնարավոր լինի աղի քանակը ճիշտ որոշել , դա կլինի ատամները մաքրելու  ամենաֆիզիոլոգիական եղանակը,իսկ ընդհանրապես ավելի մեծ երեխաների դեպքում (երեք տարեկանից մեծ)այն կարող է դառնալ փչացած ատամը հայտնաբերելու լավագույն դիագնոստիկ միջոցը տան պայմաններում:հաճախ կարիեսը թաքնված է լինում և չի երևում , կամ ասենք այն վնասած է լինում միայն էմալը,ժամանակին դրա մասին գլխի ընկնելու համար պարբերաբար ատամները պետք է շփել աղով կամ բերանը ողողել խիտ աղաջրով,որից հետո երեխային հարցնել, թե արդյոք ունի ցավի զգացողություն ատամնաշարում,եթե պատասխանը դրական է  ու եթե նույնիսկ կարիեսը աչքով չի երևում, անմիջապես պետք է խորհրդակցել ատամնաբույժի հետ:

----------


## ivy

Էս պահին գտածս մասնագիտական կայքերի ինֆորմացիան տվյալ հարցի վերաբերյալ.

"American Academy of Pediatric Dentistry"
"British Dental Health Foundation" 

Կարճ ասած՝ նույնն են գրում, ինչ ասում էի վերևում: Պետք է սկսել մաքրել երեխայի ատամները (մանկական խոզանակով և մածուկով) հենց որ սկսում են աճել առաջին կաթնատամները:

Ընդունում եմ, որ էս հարցի վերաբերյալ ուրիշ տեսակետներ էլ կան:

----------

Kita (10.10.2011), Գեա (09.10.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> մեզ մոտ ես նման մածուկներ չեմ տեսել


 Հայաստանաբնակ ծնողներ :Scenic:  ովքեր մեծ ցանկություն ունեն իրենց բալիկների նոր-նոր դուրս եկած ատամիկները մաքրելու, ասեմ, որ ստեղ էլ կան ատամի մածուկներ նախատեսված 0-5 տարեկան պստոների համար: Դրանք ազատ վաճառքի են դրված անգամ Երևան քաղաքի համարյա բոլոր սուպերմարկետներում: Ուղղակի ուզում էի նշել, որ այդ մածուկները հատուկ նախատեսված են բժշկական պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար: Ու դրանց մեջ քիմիական տարրեր են պարունակվում: Դեղատանն էլ խորհուրդ չտվեցին դրանք օգտագործել: Ինքս իմ բալիկների  համար դրանք չեմ օգտագործի, եթե խիստ անհրաժեշտությունը չլինի: Երբ բալիկներս  2,5 տարեկան դառնան, ինքնուրույն թքել ու ողողել սովորեն էտ ժամանակ էլ խոզանակը կդնեմ ձեռները, որ մաքրեն ատամները: Նենց չի, որ էտ ժամանակ սովորածը ավելի վատ սովորած լինի, քան ասենք երկու ատամիկ մաքրելը, իբր թե ատամ մաքրելու ձև կամ ռիտուալ ենք սովորեցնում  :Wink:

----------


## Cassiopeia

> այդ մածուկները հատուկ նախատեսված են բժշկական պրոֆիլակտիկայի համար: Ու դրանց մեջ քիմիական տարրեր են պարունակվում: Դեղատանն էլ խորհուրդ չտվեցին դրանք օգտագործել:


Իսկ միթե արհեստական սննդով մեծացող երեխաները (որոնց թիվն ի դեպ կտրուկ աճել է Հայաստանում) քիչ քանակությամբ քիմիա են ընդունում։ Կամ էլ 1 տարեկանից մեծ երեխաները, ովքեր սկսում են կամաց-կամաց նորմալ սնունդի անցնել, մի՞թե սննդի հետ քիմիական նյութեր քիչ են ստանում, կամ էլ հիվանդանալուց դեղեր ընդունելիս։ *Դեղատան աշխատողը ատամնաբույժ չի, որ նման խորհուրդ տա, կամ չտա։ Նման խորհուրդ տալու իրավունք ունի միայն մանկական ատամնաբույժը։* Իսկ այն, որ մածուկի մեջ քիմիա է պարունակվում. այդ քիմիան այն տարրերն է ներառում, որոնց կիրառումը 95% օգուտ է և նոր միայն 5% վնաս երեխայի համար։ Չեմ կարծում, որ նորմալ ֆիրմաների մածուկները առանց հետազոտություն անցնելու առաջարկվեն սպառողներին։ 

Հ.Գ. Արդեն 3 օր է Կորյունը թույլ է տալիս մաքրել ատամիկները։ Դեռ ինքնուրույն չի փորձում, բայց ես խոզանակով ու Silca մանկական մածուկով, «առանց ամբողջ ուժով ընկնելով երեխայի ատամների վրա» նրբորեն մաքրում եմ ատամիկները։ Ու հավելեմ, որ ոչ մի հոգեբանական միջոց, խոստում ու համոզելու գործընթաց չի եղել։ Պարզապես երեխան որոշեց, որ արդեն ժամանակն է  :Smile:

----------

Renata (13.10.2011), Լուսաբեր (13.10.2011)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> *Դեղատան աշխատողը ատամնաբույժ չի, որ նման խորհուրդ տա, կամ չտա։ Նման խորհուրդ տալու իրավունք ունի միայն մանկական ատամնաբույժը։*


Համաձայն եմ, որ ատամնաբույժ չի, բայց խորհուրդ տալու իրավունք համաձայնիր, որ բոլորն էլ ունեն, ուղղակի կարաս ընդունես կամ չէ:
 Ու նաև չեմ կարծում, որ իր քմահաճույքի համար էր դա անում:  Ինչևէ  :Smile:

----------


## Kita

Ես ամեն անգամ ատամնաբեւյժիս մոտ գնալուց միշտ բռնացնում եմ երեխաներ ու երևի 3 տարեկանից սկսած :Smile:  Նենց հավեսով են գալիս, նստում, վերջում էլ նվեր ստանում)))) 
Իրանց համար դա հաճելի գործընթաց է :Smile: 
Որ հիշում եմ իմ ժամանակներով, էլ լաց, էլ կոծ :Smile:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Շատ հարցերի պատասխանը կա, կարդացեք:

----------


## ivy

Քանի որ ինչքան թեմայից հասկացա ձեզ մոտ մի քանի ամսական երեխայի ատամների խնամքի համար համապատասխան պարագաներ չկան, մտածեցի, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին պետք է, գալու եմ հունիսի վերջին, կարող եմ հետս բերել: Թե ատամի խոզանակներ (6+ ամսականների համար), թե պստոյի համար նախատեսված վիտամիններով հարուստ մածուկներ, որոնք ենթադրում են կուլ գնալու հավանականությունը:

----------

Apsara (12.04.2012), Լուսաբեր (12.04.2012)

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Քանի որ ինչքան թեմայից հասկացա ձեզ մոտ մի քանի ամսական երեխայի ատամների խնամքի համար համապատասխան պարագաներ չկան, մտածեցի, եթե ինչ-որ մեկին պետք է, գալու եմ հունիսի վերջին, կարող եմ հետս բերել: Թե ատամի խոզանակներ (6+ ամսականների համար), թե պստոյի համար նախատեսված վիտամիններով հարուստ մածուկներ, որոնք ենթադրում են կուլ գնալու հավանականությունը:


Կան, ամեն ինչ էլ կա Հայաստանում, 6+  ատամի խոզանակ անգամ սուպերմարկետներում են վաճառում
 պետքա ուշադիր փնտրել ուղղակի:

----------

ivy (12.04.2012)

----------


## ivy

> Կան, ամեն ինչ էլ կա Հայաստանում, 6+  ատամի խոզանակ անգամ սուպերմարկետներում են վաճառում
>  պետքա ուշադիր փնտրել ուղղակի:


Հա՞, դե ավելի լավ, ուղղակի էս թեմայում շատերը զարմացել էին, որ էդքան փոքր տարիքում կարելի է ատամ մաքրել, ինձ թվաց՝ էտեղ չկան պարագաներ: Ասեցի՝ մի բանով օգտակար լինեմ...

----------


## Apsara

Առիթ տվեց թեման, որ մտածեմ տղայիս համար խոզանակ գնելու մասին, հիմա նա հաճույքով իմ խոզանակն է կռծում, բայց դեռ յոթ ատամ ունի, չնայած մեկուկես տարեկան է

----------


## Լուսաբեր

> Առիթ տվեց թեման, որ մտածեմ տղայիս համար խոզանակ գնելու մասին, հիմա նա հաճույքով իմ խոզանակն է կռծում, բայց դեռ յոթ ատամ ունի, չնայած մեկուկես տարեկան է


Վարդ ջան, ես օրինակ վերևում գրել եմ, որ 2,5 տարեկանից կսկսեմ մաքրել երեխաներիս ատամները, բայց հիմա ես դրա անհրաժեշտությունը զգում եմ, որովհետև տղաս ճիշտա 10 ամսականում հանեց առաջին ատամիկը, բայց արդեն 1,3 տարեկանում 16 ատամ ուներ ու հիմա էլ ինքը կռիվա տալիս առավոտները պապայի հետ, որ իրենն էլ լվանանք: Էսօր դառավ 1,7:
Այ տենց պստոների համար էլ կան մատի խոզանակներ, մենք դրանից ենք սկսել, մինչև լրիվ հասկանա ինչա կատարվում իրականում իրա հետ ու խոզանակն էլ կդնենք ձեռքին:Մատինով հեշտա, հագցնում ես մատիդ ու դու ինքդ ես մաքրում, համ էլ մածուկը կուլ գնալու ձև չունի, բայց ամեն դեպքում մանկական մածուկների վրա նշվածա, որ անվնաս են ու կուլ գնալուց բան չի լինի:

----------

Apsara (12.04.2012)

----------


## Apsara

> Վարդ ջան, ես օրինակ վերևում գրել եմ, որ 2,5 տարեկանից կսկսեմ մաքրել երեխաներիս ատամները, բայց հիմա ես դրա անհրաժեշտությունը զգում եմ, որովհետև տղաս ճիշտա 10 ամսականում հանեց առաջին ատամիկը, բայց արդեն 1,3 տարեկանում 16 ատամ ուներ ու հիմա էլ ինքը կռիվա տալիս առավոտները պապայի հետ, որ իրենն էլ լվանանք: Էսօր դառավ 1,7:
> Այ տենց պստոների համար էլ կան մատի խոզանակներ, մենք դրանից ենք սկսել, մինչև լրիվ հասկանա ինչա կատարվում իրականում իրա հետ ու խոզանակն էլ կդնենք ձեռքին:Մատինով հեշտա, հագցնում ես մատիդ ու դու ինքդ ես մաքրում, համ էլ մածուկը կուլ գնալու ձև չունի, բայց ամեն դեպքում մանկական մածուկների վրա նշվածա, որ անվնաս են ու կուլ գնալուց բան չի լինի:


ոչ խոսում ա ոչ էլ ատամներ շատ ունի, տակ չտո չգիտեմ, ուզումա իրա յոթ ատամն էլ մաքրենք, թե լինդերն ա քորում:
.գ. տղես սաղ ուժը բոյին ու քաշին ա տվել

----------

Աթեիստ (12.04.2012)

----------

